# Sales Rep looking for Retailer's



## Flatz Addict (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm a Sales Rep for Fish on Lures and FishGillz Sunglasses looking for Retailer's interested in putting new products in there stores . Will be in Pensacola for a Fishing Seminar Dec. 16 at West Marine and would like to try and set appointments to discuss my products with all those interested in what I have to offer . Serious inquiries only please ! Till Then Happy Holidays and Tight Lines to all .

Capt. Mike Bainter


----------

